# Local-Greg Saunders on WFN



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg Saunders on World Fishing Network:
http://www.firefishvideo.com/wfnpage.html (first video on page)
Hey, World Fishing Network just posted one another on of my videos.
This one focuses on Pensacola local, Greg Saunders - Inventor of Flylipps. 
(http://www.flylipps.com/index.html)

Enjoy!....Thanks again Greg....Hopefully ,they will post the second one soon.:yes:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! Greg is da man!!
L8, Harry


----------

